# Bogdan Bogdanovic shining on a global stage



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The more interesting revelation in the World Cup quarterfinal is the presence of Serbia and guard Bogdan Bogdanovic, a 22-year-old known more in America for being confused with Croatian and Nets guard Bojan Bogdanovic. Coming up for a third time in the June draft, the Suns looked to trade their No. 27 pick or take an international player who could develop overseas while they kept his rights without having him affect their payroll.
> 
> The latter seems to have been a wise choice, given how much Bogdanovic already has developed. On NBA draft night he broke into a smile as wide as his name but he broke out in a different way Sunday, scoring a game-high 21 points off the bench in Serbia's 90-72 upset of previously undefeated Greece.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...n-bogdanovich-goran-dragic-fiba-nba/15310811/


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

I wanted to write a big post about him but after I failed to do first time, I wanted to wait after the WC. So after the WC


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well hell. Here I was watching Serbia-Greece on Sunday thinking that the Nets actually have a pretty interesting rookie coming in this year.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Well hell. Here I was watching Serbia-Greece on Sunday thinking that the Nets actually have a pretty interesting rookie coming in this year.


Hahaha, it happens to a lot of people 
In reality they do have a solid "rookie" coming in this year, Bojan Bogdanovic is better in this moment.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510548764994850816


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

He's going to be a player in Europe, potentially one in the NBA as well. Really really impressive. There are a lot of elements to his game that would translate well to the NBA.


----------

